# Colton Fly Company (up to 50% off)



## anglersedgemarine (Dec 7, 2009)

Big sale on the website just started today. Up to 50% off on rods and 25% off reels. :thumbsup:

www.coltonfly.com 

Tight lines, Bob


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I love this rod*

I have this rod.* TW9	9	9'-0"	4	5.4oz	Extra Fast	UD82	$285.00
$199.50.*

It doesn't fit my limp wristed casting stroke but, when fighting a fish, it is a beast. I'd like to have a rod that is a little wimpier for all day casting but I might lose the power to turn over the 8-10" streamers I throw at Tarpon and big Snook. Several weeks ago I caught a 46" Snook and had it to the boat in less than 10 minutes. BTW, the IGFA World Record Snook was 51". so my fish was massive. 

I've caught Tarpon to 140 or so on this rod and I've seldom felt under gunned on these beasts. I'll admit to getting my butt kicked by one that stayed down 20' and I had to quit because I couldn't budge the fish and there was a big Shark in the area. I may have had the same problem on a Grouper rod with 50#. Some Tarpon just won't be landed. 

I'm sure I could land bigger fish with the Colton Leviathan but, at 75, I am too old to use one.

For the price, there isn't a better deal than this rod.

I don't have a Colton fly reel but my son has 2. My reels are elcheapo's because that is all my pocketbook can handle. Rhett's Colton reels are pretty and have fantastic drags.


----------

